# Art preps for Tfcon in Toronto



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Most should know my Transformers Geekness. I also paint minatures by warhammer... what happens when the two worlds colide...you get kitbashes.

Well in my case it's not kitbashes but a theme for my Battle fleet gothic fleet.

I entered these in last year:









I took first place.... to my pure shock.

So to add to my theme, I decided to do this, just for slags and gags.










So I figured if I have done Unicron, I ought to do Cybertron... can't have one without the other now can we?










excuse the crappy light on these following pics. The project is still being painted. Slowly... and repainted.









Cybertron "front"









Cybertron "smelting pit"









Cybertron "destroyed underside"









Very dark pic that needs work.

I can post more pics when its closer to compleation.


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

nice SS! more pics please.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Good lord I can't even draw a straight line! Those are awesome!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks! I just have a month to get it done. I hope I can get it done. A lot of detail and I can be a fuss bucket when it comes to getting it right.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Wow, super impressive.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank you very much


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

More pics!!! Still working on it.


----------



## atclarkson (Jan 22, 2009)

wild stuff.

you are a huge geek.

Stoked for Revenge?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thats awsome haha, nice work.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Call me new but do you have to paint that under a microscope? I think it is an honest question because soldering parts as small as some of those details could not be done by the naked eye, at least not mine.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I don't use magnifying glass for painting at all. just a bright light and a good sharp brush.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

This weekend....

I did this this evening,









Astrotrain









Cybertron, unicron and ships


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

YAY, since it kinda relates to tfcon... my bike is ready at the repair shop! I get to ride my bike and not a beater!


----------

